# humeral fx and olecranon osteotomy



## AC0504 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Can you please help????
Can I bill 24546 and 25360 together?

Thank you,


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, you can bill them together make sure a modifier is appended.


----------



## martnel (Jul 2, 2009)

From CodeX Software:  (It's included, unless different site, then as mentioned, you need to use modifier)

CPT Code: 24546

Open treatment of humeral supracondylar or transcondylar fracture, includes internal fixation, when performed; with intercondylar extension

Intraoperative services included in the global service package, when indicated:

	1.	local infiltration of medication(s), anesthetic or contrast agent before, during, or at the conclusion of the operation (eg, 11900, 11901, 15860, 20500, 20501, 76080, 90765-90779)
	2.	suture or staple removal by operating surgeon or designee (eg, 15850, 15851)
	3.	surgical approach, with necessary identification, isolation, and protection of anatomical structures, including hemostasis and minor skin scar revision
	4.	obtaining wound specimen(s) for culture
	5.	wound irrigation
	6.	intraoperative photo(s) and/or video recording, excluding ionizing radiation
	7.	intraoperative supervision and positioning of imaging and/or monitoring equipment by operating surgeon or assistant(s)
	8.	insertion, placement, and removal of surgical drain(s), re-infusion device(s), irrigation tube(s), or catheter(s)
	9.	closure of wound and repair of tissues divided for initial surgical exposure, partial or complete (eg, 12001-12057)
	10.	application of initial dressing, orthosis, continuous passive motion, splint or cast, including traction, except where specifically excluded from global package 
	11.	preparation and insertion of synthetic bone substitutes, osteoconductive and osteoinductive agents (eg, hydroxyapatite, calcium phosphates, coral, methylmethacrylate, demineralized bone matrix, bone morphogenetic proteins),  except where specifically excluded 
	12.	neuroplasty for surgical exposure
	13.	osteotomy and repair of olecranon (eg,25360)
	14.	removal of loose bodies (eg, 24101)
	15.	division and subsequent repair of muscle
	16.	arthrotomy


----------

